# udev o systemd

## Mastermax81

Sto facendo una nuova installazione, e ho notato emergendo gnome parecchie dipendenze verso systemd:

[post=]

emerge gnome -pv

......

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-3.10.0:2.0  USE="bluetooth cdr classic cups extras -accessibility" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r3)

Total: 238 packages (231 new, 5 in new slots, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 586,026 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:0[-bindist] required by (net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-6.4_p1-r1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.10.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.10.2.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs(-)?] (>=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.7[-gnutls]

# required by net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r2[jabber,-msn]

# required by net-im/empathy-3.10.2

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.10.0

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.10.0

# required by gnome (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f -bindist

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.10.0.1

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.10.0

# required by gnome (argument)

>=sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3 systemd

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

[/post]

il make profile punta:

ls -l

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 30 gen 04.43 bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1978  4 feb 21.56 make.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  630 30 gen 04.34 make.conf.catalyst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  805  3 feb 22.04 make.conf.old

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  802  3 feb 18.54 make.conf_max

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   65  3 feb 18.53 make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 30 gen 04.43 postsync.d

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096  4 feb 01.30 savedconfig

Dato che sono all'inizio conviene che allora passo direttamente ad usare systemd?

Grazie!

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

se non rcordo male systemd è diventata una dipendenza (  :Shocked:   azz) di gnome >=3.10

se sei allergico a systemd potresti far credere a portage che sia installato 

```
# echo "sys-apps/systemd" >> /etc/portage/package.provided
```

ma non posso assicurarti dei risultati   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

systemd è fondamentale per gnome. se non lo vuoi devi passare ad altro.

----------

## Mastermax81

Ringrazio, ieri sera ho seguito la guida per fare il passaggio da udev  a systemd.. adesso inizio la ricompilazione.

Grazie a tutti!!

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> systemd è fondamentale per gnome. se non lo vuoi devi passare ad altro.

 

Io l'ho installato su openrc e funziona.

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> Io l'ho installato su openrc e funziona.

 

Spiegalo a loro allora.

----------

## ago

Quando non hai systemd non funzionano alcune cose. Se non utilizzi quella roba allora non hai nessun problema.

----------

